# Glock engineer talking about G43



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Got to wonder if this guy is for real.


----------



## JettaRed (Mar 14, 2014)

Now that's funny! (And I love GLOCKs)


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm not to sure what was funny, but I was laughing :anim_lol:


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

How in the world do you have a talk show when you only have 4 teeth?

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

To me? Not funny.
Four words: _Es tù pi do!_


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Finally, Glock lovers are explained.......


----------

